# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Φουρνος Miele H 331 Δεν δουλευει το GRILL

## makismpl

Γεια σας.Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.
  1) Εχω ενα εντοιχισμενο φουρνο *MIELE H331* και δεν δουλευει το grill.Εχω μετρησει αντιστασεις ΟΚ ,το θερμοστατη πανω στην αντισταση ζεσταίνοντας τον με πιστολακι ειδα οτι αυξανει την αντισταση (δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να τον ελεγξουμε ετσι ,ουτε τι ειναι σαν στοιχειο??).Ετσι μου ηρθε εκεινη την ωρα .Δεν ξερω και αν ειναι ο μοναδικος μεσα στο φουρνο. Αν ναι τοτε δουλευει γιατι ο φουρνος στις υπολοιπες λειτουργιες δουλευει. Ψαχνοντας κατέληξα οτι δεν εχω ουδερο πανω στην αντισταση ,ενω εχω φαση. Φτανοντας στην πλακετα ειδα τους ηλεκτρονομους αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη .Υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο για να το ψαξω καλυτερα ???Αν καποιος εχει καποια ιδεα ή εμπειρια θα ηθελα την βοηθεια του .*Sevice Manual* υπαρχει πουθενα???
  2) Εχει σπασει ενας πιρος σε μεντεσε τις πορτας κατω δεξια  πανω στην αρθρωση .Σκεφτομαι να βαλω καποιον πίρο αν βρω. Ξερεις καποιος αν θα μου βγει ή λεω βλακειες???Οι μεντεσεδες γυρω στα 90 ευρω το σετ απ οτι εψαξα internet. Ευχαριστω και sorry αν σας  κουρασα.

----------


## diony

Όλες οι συσκευές αυτής της μάρκας έχουν σχέδιο ηλεκτρολογικό , ψάξε στα χαρτιά σου στο φάκελο με τις οδηγίες χρήσης

----------


## makismpl

> Όλες οι συσκευές αυτής της μάρκας έχουν σχέδιο ηλεκτρολογικό , ψάξε στα χαρτιά σου στο φάκελο με τις οδηγίες χρήσης


Δεν εχω προσβαση στα χαρτια ,αν υπαρχουν .Μπορω να βρω απο αλλου ???Εχω ψαξει αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι.
  Ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ακολουθήσεις το καλώδιο;  :Confused1:

----------


## makismpl

> Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ακολουθήσεις το καλώδιο;


Βασικα θελω το σχεδιο της πλακετας γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι ο ηλεκτρονομος .Να δω απο που ελεγχεται πριν ανοιξω ξανα το φουρνο .Να παω διαβασμενος που λενε... :Wink:

----------


## makismpl

> Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ακολουθήσεις το καλώδιο;


Βασικα θελω το σχεδιο της πλακετας γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι ο ηλεκτρονομος ,απο που ελεγχεται.Οπως διαβασες καπου χανω τον ουδετερο.Να μην ξανα ανοιξω το φουρνο .Να ειμαι  διαβασμενος απο πριν ... :Wink:

----------


## klik

Ακολουθησε τον ουδέτερο τοτε! Το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας είναι απίθανο να βρεθεί.  Το ηλεκτρολογικο σχέδιο με τα καλώδια είναι πιο πιθανό αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο.  Ακολουθησε το καλωδιο....

----------


## makismpl

> Ακολουθησε τον ουδέτερο τοτε! Το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας είναι απίθανο να βρεθεί.  Το ηλεκτρολογικο σχέδιο με τα καλώδια είναι πιο πιθανό αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο.  Ακολουθησε το καλωδιο....


Το ηλεκτρολογικο υπαρχει πουθενα ??Το θερμικο πως ελεγχεται ???
 Σε ευχαριστω .

----------


## klik

Το θερμικό ασφαλείας, έχει 2 ακροδέκτες και με το ωμόμετρο πρέπει να μετράνε 0 Ωμ.

ΥΓ. Ο πύρος μπορεί να αλλαχθεί στον μεντεσέ. Μεντεσέδες αλλάζουμε αν έχουν χαλαρώσει τα ελατήρια (συνηθισμένο σε siemens-bosch...)

----------


## makismpl

> Το θερμικό ασφαλείας, έχει 2 ακροδέκτες και με το ωμόμετρο πρέπει να μετράνε 0 Ωμ.
> 
> ΥΓ. Ο πύρος μπορεί να αλλαχθεί στον μεντεσέ. Μεντεσέδες αλλάζουμε αν έχουν χαλαρώσει τα ελατήρια (συνηθισμένο σε siemens-bosch...)


Μαλλον λαθος η εκφραση μου .OXI   "*θερμικο "* αλλα o *Θερμοστατης* που ειναι μαζι με την αντισταση του Grill .
Ο πιρος υπαρχει σε ανταλλακτικό?

----------


## makismpl

Και αυτη ειναι η πλακετα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ετσι μου ηρθε εκεινη την ωρα .Δεν ξερω και αν ειναι ο μοναδικος μεσα στο φουρνο. Αν ναι τοτε δουλευει *γιατι ο φουρνος στις υπολοιπες λειτουργιες δουλευει*. Ψαχνοντας κατέληξα οτι δεν *εχω ουδερο πανω στην αντισταση* ,ενω εχω φαση.


Δηλαδή ? πως ψάχνουμε και βρίσκουμε ότι δεν έχουμε ουδέτερο? Αν λες ότι τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες τις κάνει (εκτός του Grill) δηλαδή δουλεύει η επάνω/ κάτω αντίσταση . Ενώ έχουν κοινό γεφυρωμένο ουδέτερο? (βλέπε φωτό #10 . Το κοινό μπλε καλώδιο ουδέτερου / το μεσαίο καφέ καλώδιο πιθανό του Grill και το δεξιά καφέ πιθανό της επάνω αντίστασης )

----------

FILMAN (02-02-17)

----------


## makismpl

> Δηλαδή ? πως ψάχνουμε και βρίσκουμε ότι δεν έχουμε ουδέτερο? Αν λες ότι τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες τις κάνει (εκτός του Grill) δηλαδή δουλεύει η επάνω/ κάτω αντίσταση . Ενώ έχουν κοινό γεφυρωμένο ουδέτερο? (βλέπε φωτό #10 . Το κοινό μπλε καλώδιο ουδέτερου / το μεσαίο καφέ καλώδιο πιθανό του Grill και το δεξιά καφέ πιθανό της επάνω αντίστασης )


    1. Εννοεις οτι στη φωτο #10 εχουμε την πανω αντισταση του φουρνου και το grill?Αν ειναι ετσι εχεις δικιο. Οι αντιστασεις ειναι εμφανής μεσα στο φουρνο και οι δυο, μαζι με θερμοστατη. Δεν την δουλεψα για να δω .Θα το τσεκαρω γιατι μου το μετεφεραν αυτο . Οποτε παμε στο διακοπτη επιλογης λειτουργιας σαν βλαβη????Νομιζω *ομως* πως αναλογα τι ψηνεις πρεπει να βαλεις διαφορετικη αντισταση (Watt) με δυο διαφορετικες επιλογες στο διακοπτη μπροστα .
    2. Οσο αφορα τον ουδετερο μετρώντας με πολυμετρο *δεν εχω* ταση 220v με διακοπτη επιλογης σε grill ,πανω στις αντιστασεις. Ταυτοχρονα με δοκιμαστικο εχω φαση ,αρα μου λειπει ο ουδετερος ,σωστα??
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη βοήθεια σου.

----------


## klik

> ...2. Οσο αφορα τον ουδετερο μετρώντας με πολυμετρο *δεν εχω* ταση 220v με διακοπτη επιλογης σε grill ,πανω στις αντιστασεις. Ταυτοχρονα με δοκιμαστικο εχω φαση ,αρα μου λειπει ο ουδετερος ,σωστα?? ΛΑΘΟΣ
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη βοήθεια σου.


Δεν έχεις 220V μεταξύ ουδέτερου με ΠΟΙΟ σημείου αναφοράς;
Φυσικά και δεν θα έχεις 220V αν βάζεις τον άλλο ακροδέκτη σε λάθος σημείο.
Μάλλον έχεις απλά καμμένη αντίσταση.

Θεωρώ μη αξιόπιστες τις πληροφορίες που έχεις δώσει έως τώρα.
Τι τιμή μετράς στην αντίσταση; Με τι κλίμακα στο πολύμετρο;

----------

FILMAN (02-02-17)

----------

